# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Whey Protein Isolate (Now Foods)

## Zylo

εκανα ενα γρηγορο search και δε βρηκα αλλο thread που να εχει αυτη τη πρωτεινη....για να ακουσω και τις γνωμες σας....











> *Typical Amino Acid Profile* 
> Essential Amino Acids Mg Per 64 G Serving
> L-Isoleucine 3182 
> L-Leucine 5818 
> L-Lysine 5512 
> L-Methionine 960 
> L-Phenylalanine 1466 
> L-Threonine 4494 
> L-Tryptophan 1074 
> ...


 
αποσο ειδα σε καποια ξενα site ειναι απο τις top rated πρωτεινες.....εχει 8.4 rating...
(τα παρακατω ειναι απο το ξενο site που βρηκα αυτην την πρωτεινη)
Highlights: All natural. Good price.
Drawbacks: None.
Mixability: 3/5
Taste: 4/5
Texture: 4/5
Profile: 5/5
Overall: 16/20

συγγνωμη για το μεγεθος αλλα δε ξερω πως να τις μεγαλωσω....1η φορα βαζω φωτο και γενικα ανεβαζω θεμα για αξιολογηση συμπληρωματων...δε νομιζω να παρελειψα κατι.... ακουω γνωμες και κριτικες....

----------


## Zylo

τελικα υπηρχε thread :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: ....παντως δεν εχει γινει και συζητηση.....

----------


## KATERINI 144

ενα  τιπ για να βρίσκεις ευκολα καποιο συμπλήρωμα: 




> *Ενα καλο tip πριν να ανοίξετε καινουργιο θεμα για να δείτε αν προυπαρχει είναι να κανετε Αλφαβητικη ταξινόμηση της Ενότητας .*
> *Αριστερα πανω από το πρωτο τοπικ της Ενότητας είναι το κουμπι* *Θεμα* *που  κανει αυξουσα/φθινουσα ταξιμομηση βασει γραμματος,οπότε αν θελετε να  δείτε αν υπάρχει τόπικ για το Animal Cuts πατατε το θεμα ,τα ταξινομει  αλφαβητικα και το τοπικ που αφορα το Animal Cuts βρισκεται στην 2η  σελίδα.*
> *Kατα αυτον τον τρόπο θα διευκολύνεστε ταχυτατα βρίσκωντας το προιον  που θελετε αλλα και θα αποφευγουμε τις διπλοεγγραφες σε προιοντα.*





> *Πατηστε* *ΕΔΩ* *για να δείτε αν το προιον που θελετε να ανοίξετε τόπικ υπαρχει ήδη.*
> *Η λίστα ειναι αλφαβητικη*



εντιτ: και ο τιτλος ειναι λαθος (*NOW Whey Protein Isolate)* το όνομα της εταιρίας μπαίνει τελευταίο σε παρένθεση.

----------


## Zylo

ευχαριστω.....ειμαι εκτος τοπου και χρονου γιατι ελειπα ολο το καλοκαιρι λογω δουλειας.....λες και μπικα τωρα στο φορουμ ειναι για 1η φορα :01. Sad:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Dreiko

καλη φαινεται,θα συμφωνησω στο οτι η now ειναι μια αξιοπιστη εταιρια ρωτα και τον bane, παρολα αυτα δεν εχω παρει τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη...

----------


## Zylo

εγω παντως ψινομαι να παρω κατευθειαν το μεγαλο πακετο....10 λιβρες 80 ευρω....πολυ καλη και η τιμη της!!!!

----------


## Dreiko

καντο και ριξε κανα review....

----------


## mekefi

Protein 24 g 48%*  στα 42γρ,   πολυ λιγη την βρισκω

----------


## KATERINI 144

καποιο μπερδεμα υπαρχει εδω, πραγματικα στο ενα λεει Serving Size: 1 Scoop (42 g)  Protein 24 g 48%* 

και στο δευτερο ποστ με τα συστατικά 

Serving Size: 1 Scoop (28 g)  Protein 24 g

εντιτ: μαλλον δεν ειναι το ιδιο προϊόν, το ενα γραφει whey protein και το αλλο whey protein isolate, ψάξτε το και να το βάλουμε σε ξεχωριστό θεμα.

----------


## Zylo

> καποιο μπερδεμα υπαρχει εδω, πραγματικα στο ενα λεει Serving Size: 1 Scoop (42 g)  Protein 24 g 48%* 
> 
> και στο δευτερο ποστ με τα συστατικά 
> 
> Serving Size: 1 Scoop (28 g)  Protein 24 g
> 
> εντιτ: μαλλον δεν ειναι το ιδιο προϊόν, το ενα γραφει whey protein και το αλλο whey protein isolate, ψάξτε το και να το βάλουμε σε ξεχωριστό θεμα.


οντως εγινε λαθος.....το site που κατεβασα τις φωτο τις εχει λαθος......σωστο ειναι το 1ο ποστ....το διορθωσα

----------


## KATERINI 144

> οντως εγινε λαθος.....το site που κατεβασα τις φωτο τις εχει λαθος......σωστο ειναι το 1ο ποστ....το διορθωσα


αν ειναι ετσι (1 Scoop (42 g)  Protein 24 g 48%) αστο καλυτερα, ψαξου και  στο ε σοπ, 5lb πρωτεΐνη 48 ευρω  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

οντως αφου ισχυει το πρωτο post δεν αξιζει....

----------


## deluxe

Πολυ ζαχαρη..

----------


## f-panos

Τα τελευταια σχολια σας απευθυνονται στη whey protein της συγκεκριμενης εταιρειας (κ καλο ειναι να μεταφερθουν στο δικο της τοπικ για να μην μπερδευουν) κ οχι στη whey protein *isolate* που σχολιαζεται εδω.

Η συγκεκριμενη γιατι που εξεταζουμε εδω ειναι 90% πρωτεινη απο αποσταγμα ορου γαλακτος με ενα μονο γραμμαριο υδατανθρακα κ μισο λιπος ανα σκουπ των 28γρ.

Πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ καλη σε επισης πολυ καλη τιμη κ σκοπευω να τη δοκιμασω αφου ειναι απο μια εταιρια που εμπιστευομαι.

----------


## Levrone

απλα κορυφαια!!!

δε μου τελειωσε το πρωτο τσουβαλι και πηρα ηδη το δευτερο..

κορυφαια απ ολες τις αποψεις..

και το δευτερο τσουβαλι ειναι επισης αγευστη (unflavored)..και πινεται μια χαρα.

και πολυ καλη τιμη.

----------


## apolitosmakis

Μου έδωσε ένας φίλος καν  δύο σκουπ 

H natural....δεν πινότανε απλά…. και μου φάνηκε και ακριβή…..

Αλλά το ακριβή δεν λέει τίποτα 

Ρε παιδιά γενικά πώς της πίνετε της natural

----------


## dionisos

> απλα κορυφαια!!!
> 
> δε μου τελειωσε το πρωτο τσουβαλι και πηρα ηδη το δευτερο..
> 
> κορυφαια απ ολες τις αποψεις..
> 
> και το δευτερο τσουβαλι ειναι επισης *αγευστη* (unflavored)..και πινεται μια χαρα.
> 
> και πολυ καλη τιμη.


Δηλαδή ας πούμε η σοκολάτα δεν έχει καθόλου γεύση;

----------


## Titanium

> Δηλαδή ας πούμε η σοκολάτα δεν έχει καθόλου γεύση;


H σοκολατα εχει γευση...Η αγευστη δεν εχει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## dionisos

> H σοκολατα εχει γευση...Η αγευστη δεν εχει


 :01. Mr. Green:  Επειδή κάπου την βρήκα σε βανίλια και σοκολάτα νόμιζα ότι έχει 2 μόνο γεύσεις. Έχεις δοκιμάσει την σοκολάτα; Λέει;

----------


## Titanium

> Επειδή κάπου την βρήκα σε βανίλια και σοκολάτα νόμιζα ότι έχει 2 μόνο γεύσεις. Έχεις δοκιμάσει την σοκολάτα; Λέει;


Δεν την εχω δοκιμάσει την συγκεκριμένη... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Levrone

> Μου έδωσε ένας φίλος καν  δύο σκουπ 
> 
> H natural....δεν πινότανε απλά…. και μου φάνηκε και ακριβή…..
> 
> Αλλά το ακριβή δεν λέει τίποτα 
> 
> Ρε παιδιά γενικά πώς της πίνετε της natural


φιλε θα διαφωνησω καθετα, οριζοντια κτλ..η αγευστη πινεται μια χαρα..και στο φιναλε την αραιωνεις λιγο παραπανω. και γλιτωνεις και κανα γλυκαντικο ετσι που αρκετα πινουμε και απο δαυτα..

οσο  για τιμη 112 ευρω τα 4,5 κιλα..τωρα για isolate 112 ευρα δεν τα βρισκω και πολλα να σου πω..απο Αγγλια μερια λεμε..




> Δηλαδή ας πούμε η σοκολάτα δεν έχει καθόλου γεύση;


υπαρχει σε γευσεις σοκολτα, βανιλια, φραουλα , παστιτσιο  :01. Razz:  και unflavored !




> H σοκολατα εχει γευση...Η αγευστη δεν εχει


 :03. Thumb up: 




> Επειδή κάπου την βρήκα σε βανίλια και σοκολάτα νόμιζα ότι έχει 2 μόνο γεύσεις. Έχεις δοκιμάσει την σοκολάτα; Λέει;


δεν την εχω δοκιμασει..

----------


## 28782878

Whey Protein Isolate (NOW Foods)









NOW® Whey Protein Isolate is a high quality protein supplement that is both bioavailable and easily digested.  Whey protein contains a high concentration of Branched Chain Amino Acids (BCAA's), which are important for efficient muscle metabolism.*  These qualities make NOW® Whey Protein Isolate an ideal supplement for active individuals.

Whey protein is considered to have the highest Biological Value of any protein source - superior in essential amino acid content to beef, milk, casein or soy.

Και το πιο σημαντικο οχι γλυκαντικα (sucralose,aspartame,Acesulfame K,Saccharin,Stevia,κλπ) ,οχι χρωματα  και οχι προσθετα (μαλτο-δεξτρο)
Και τιμη που τα σπαει...Την εχει παρει κανενας????

----------


## 28782878

Οπα σορι μλκια μ εψαξα απο google και δεν μου το εβγαλε !!!τελικα ρε παιδια απο γευση τι λεει μαθαμε καλη????εγω λεω να παρω βανιλια

----------


## amateur666

εγω σοκολατα εχω παρει...τωρα διαλυτοτητα εχει σουπερ 10/10 δηλαδη τι να πω δεν παιζετε ...γευση 8/10...

----------


## TheWorst

> εγω παντως ψινομαι να παρω κατευθειαν το μεγαλο πακετο....10 λιβρες 80 ευρω....πολυ καλη και η τιμη της!!!!


Που τις βρηκες με 80 ευρω 10 λιβρες?Εγω βρηκα αλλα ειναι για 5 λιβρες 149 ευρω!

*Το ξερω οτι οι τιμες δεν επιτρεπονται,αλλα πως να μη ρωτησω!*

----------


## amateur666

> Που τις βρηκες με 80 ευρω 10 λιβρες?Εγω βρηκα αλλα ειναι για 5 λιβρες 149 ευρω!
> 
> *Το ξερω οτι οι τιμες δεν επιτρεπονται,αλλα πως να μη ρωτησω!*


φιλε τρελαθηκες τι 149 της 5 λιβρες????>  :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock:   :02. Shock: .......τη αγοραζεις χρισο σε σχονη.....  :08. Turtle:   :08. Toast:   :01. ROFL:   :08. Toast:   :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle:   :01. Razz:  ....ΕΛΕΟΣ..ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΑ 60 ΕΙΝΑΙ Η 5 ΛΙΒΡΕΣ...

----------


## TheWorst

Ακυρο ηταν τελικα τωρα ειδα με 69 ευρω ειναι  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## 28782878

αν παρεις παρε με την μια τα 4κιλα+ δεν αξιζει να παρεισ την μικρη

----------


## TheWorst

Βρηκα μονο 2.270 γραμμαρια.

----------


## amateur666

> Ακυρο ηταν τελικα τωρα ειδα με 69 ευρω ειναι


αμα πσαξεις θα την βρεις κανα 10 ευρω φθινοτερη...

----------


## amateur666

> αν παρεις παρε με την μια τα 4κιλα+ δεν αξιζει να παρεισ την μικρη


Π ΒΡΙΚΕΣ ΤΕΤΡΑΚΙΛΗ.. ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΒΡΕΙ ΠΡΟΣ Τ ΠΑΡΟΝ..ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ 2+.... στειλε ΜΝΜ αν μπορεισ κ πεσ μ που...

----------


## 28782878

Οκ σου στελνω αν και με μια απλη αναζήτηση θα ευρισκες!!!

----------


## pikos

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς την σοκολάτα / βανίλια (την isolate ) να μας πει τι παίζει από γεύση ;

----------


## amateur666

σοκολατα παρε μια χαρα ειναι..

----------


## pikos

Στο νερό διαλύεται εύκολα ;

----------


## Levrone

φιλε θα στο πω απλα για να καταλαβεις τι εννοω..

ριχνεις λιγο νερο στο σεικερ, προσθετεις την ποσοτητα σκονης που θες , ok ως εδω?

Ε και μετα πας και ριχνεις απο πανω extra νερο και το ολο μιγμα δε χρειαζεται καν χτυπημα..

Η σκονη εχει ηδη διαλυθει..

----------


## amateur666

ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΙΑΛΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ!..  :03. Clap:   :08. Toast:   :08. Turtle:   :01. ROFL:   :08. Turtle:   :01. Wink:

----------


## 28782878

amateur τελικα την πειρες????καλη ,τι γευση???

----------


## pikos

Την περιμένω κι εγω

----------


## amateur666

> amateur τελικα την πειρες????καλη ,τι γευση???


ναι την πηρα σε γευση dutch chocolate...ωραια ειναι με νερο....αλλα με γαλα που την πινω καμια φορα εχει πολυ πιο ωραια γευση 8/10....διαλυτοτητα 9/10

Υ.Γ. συμφερει κ απο αλλεσ αντιστοιχεσ isolate oikonomika....

----------


## Levrone

> ναι την πηρα σε γευση dutch chocolate...ωραια ειναι με νερο....αλλα με γαλα που την πινω καμια φορα εχει πολυ πιο ωραια γευση 8/10....διαλυτοτητα 9/10
> 
> Υ.Γ. συμφερει κ απο αλλεσ αντιστοιχεσ isolate oikonomika....


μιλας σωστα! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pikos

> φιλε θα στο πω απλα για να καταλαβεις τι εννοω..
> 
> ριχνεις λιγο νερο στο σεικερ, προσθετεις την ποσοτητα σκονης που θες , ok ως εδω?
> 
> Ε και μετα πας και ριχνεις απο πανω extra νερο και το ολο μιγμα δε χρειαζεται καν χτυπημα..
> 
> Η σκονη εχει ηδη διαλυθει..


Μια χαρά διαλύθηκε έτσι!  Πόσο νερό βάζετε, έκανα ενα τεστ σε 300-350ml και ήταν σαν να πίνω νερό από γεύση

----------


## pikos

Να ρωτήσω όποιον έχει την συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη, η γεύση σοκολάτα είναι εντελώς "απαλή"  δεν έχει έντονη γεύση έτσι ; Εμένα μου φαίνεται σαν να πίνω νερό βάζω 1 σκούπ.


Με γάλα πάντως είναι φοβερή.

----------


## ionos1

hello guys την τσιμπησα σημερα ..δεν αντεξα στον πειρασμο .. λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε: διαλυτότητα επαθα την πλακα μου 9/10 τιμη/ποιοτητα:9/10 γευση:7/10 όχι οτι δεν μου άρεσε ..αλλα πολυ αραιη ρε σεις με 2 σκουπ και γαλα πρεπει να ειναι φοβερη με 400ml νερο ειναι νερό με γεύση σοκολάτα (αν μη τι αλλο δεν φαινεται πλακωμενη στα γλυκαντικα)
μπορώ να πώ ότι μπαινει στο τοπ 5 μου μαζι με : gold whey , instant whey , syntha 6 , muscle milk

----------


## amateur666

> hello guys την τσιμπησα σημερα ..δεν αντεξα στον πειρασμο .. λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε: διαλυτότητα επαθα την πλακα μου 9/10 τιμη/ποιοτητα:9/10 γευση:7/10 όχι οτι δεν μου άρεσε ..αλλα πολυ αραιη ρε σεις με 2 σκουπ και γαλα πρεπει να ειναι φοβερη με 400ml νερο ειναι νερό με γεύση σοκολάτα (αν μη τι αλλο δεν φαινεται πλακωμενη στα γλυκαντικα)
> μπορώ να πώ ότι μπαινει στο τοπ 5 μου μαζι με : gold whey , instant whey , syntha 6 , muscle milk


+100000000  :08. Toast:   :08. Toast:   :08. Toast:   :08. Turtle:   :01. ROFL:   :08. Turtle:  


αλλα η syntha 6       π κολλαει ειναι πολλων πηγων αν δεν κανω λαθοσ  :01. Razz: ...τεσπα.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ionos1

> +100000000       
> 
> 
> αλλα η syntha 6       π κολλαει ειναι πολλων πηγων αν δεν κανω λαθοσ ...τεσπα..


σωστός ... αλλα την εχω πολυ σε εκτίμηση!

----------


## amateur666

σε σχεση με τησ reflex πιστευεισ ειναι καλυτερη αυτη τησ now?  :01. Unsure:  ....η πανω κατω ιδια...

----------


## ionos1

> σε σχεση με τησ reflex πιστευεισ ειναι καλυτερη αυτη τησ now?  ....η πανω κατω ιδια...


κοιτα πανω κατω η ιδια είναι όπως και αρκετες αλες... εγω θα προτιμουσα reflex λογω τιμης ( i on ειναι λιγο τσιμπημενη) αν και απο γευση ειναι καλυτερη η ον!

----------


## sofos

> +100000000       
> 
> 
> αλλα η syntha 6       π κολλαει ειναι πολλων πηγων αν δεν κανω λαθοσ ...τεσπα..


γιατι η muscle milk τι ειναι?πολλων πηγων ειναι...κ επεισης κ οι 2 εχουν παραπανω βαρεα μεταλλα λογο soy protein  :01. Razz:

----------


## pikos

Η γεύση όντως είναι αραιή πολύ με ένα σκουπ. Δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου γιατί πίνεται άνετα χωρίς γλυκαντικά και περίεργες γεύσεις.

Αν βάλεις και γάλα έχει φοβερή γεύση πάντως!  Μια χαρά μου φαίνεται, είμαι ευχαριστημένος και την πήρα από το eshop τσακ μπαμ παράδοση.

----------


## sobral

> γιατι η muscle milk τι ειναι?πολλων πηγων ειναι...κ επεισης κ οι 2 εχουν παραπανω βαρεα μεταλλα λογο soy protein


 :03. Thumb up:  αυτά μερικοί τα ξεχνάνε δυστυχώς λόγω της πολύ καλής γεύσης των παραπάνω πρωτεινών..

----------


## sofos

> αυτά μερικοί τα ξεχνάνε δυστυχώς λόγω της πολύ καλής γεύσης των παραπάνω πρωτεινών..


ακριβως..  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## dimitrispump

> Η γεύση όντως είναι αραιή πολύ με ένα σκουπ. Δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου γιατί πίνεται άνετα χωρίς γλυκαντικά και περίεργες γεύσεις.
> 
> Αν βάλεις και γάλα έχει φοβερή γεύση πάντως!  Μια χαρά μου φαίνεται, είμαι ευχαριστημένος και την πήρα από το eshop τσακ μπαμ παράδοση.


οντως λιγο αραιη μενα σκουπ η σοκολατα αλλα δν εχω προβλημα,θα παρω κ μια βανιλια απο το eshop να δοκιμασω.

----------


## pikos

Όποιος δοκιμάσει την βανίλια ας μας κάνει ένα review.

----------


## amateur666

> γιατι η muscle milk τι ειναι?πολλων πηγων ειναι


καλα μην πυροβολας!  :01. Razz:  ..δεν το προσεξα  :01. Mr. Green:  .....

----------


## Keysersoze27

> Όποιος δοκιμάσει την βανίλια ας μας κάνει ένα review.


η γεύση της Now isolate βανιλιας προσωπικα που θυμιζει λιγο Ουζοκούλουρο  :01. Unsure:

----------


## pikos

> η γεύση της Now isolate βανιλιας προσωπικα που θυμιζει λιγο Ουζοκούλουρο


Δεν έχω φάει ποτέ ουζοκουλουρο θέλεις να πεις οτι έχει μυρωδία ούζο; Χάλια γέυση δηλαδή ;

----------


## ionos1

χααχαχαχαχαχ θελω να δοκιμάσω και εγώ ουζοκούλουρο!

----------


## pikos

Σοβάρα τώρα δεν έχει σχέση με βανίλια ? Αήδία?

----------


## Keysersoze27

Στην γευση μου θυμιζει ουζοκουλουρο.... στην μυρωδια ειναι κοντα σε βανιλια  :01. Smile: 

Μαλλον η Stevia Rebaudiana που εχει μεσα exei γευση σαν τα ουζοκουλουρα  :01. Wink: 

Παντως ειναι η πρωτη whey που δοκιμαζω με 100% natural Flavors και οχι 50% artificial/50% natural.

Boss,

...μακάρι να φερεις την Unflavored  :03. Bowdown:  ....εαν γινεται (μια στο εκατομυριο) ....

----------


## ionos1

> καλα μην πυροβολας!  ..δεν το προσεξα  .....


 ΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ramrod

> κοιτα πανω κατω η ιδια είναι όπως και αρκετες αλες... εγω θα προτιμουσα reflex λογω τιμης ( i on ειναι λιγο τσιμπημενη) αν και απο γευση ειναι καλυτερη η ον!


Μιλάς για τη micro whey? γιατί της now είναι αρκετά πιο φθηνή απο της reflex....

Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο, αφού είναι 81% γιατί να προτιμήσω αυτή και όχι την instant whey ας πούμε που είναι και αυτή 80? Επειδή είναι isolate? Απλά θα απορροφηθεί πιο γρήγορα?Κατ επέκταση την κάνει αποκλειστικά για post? Αλλιως πάμε σε συνδυασμό με γάλα ε?

----------


## Levrone

> Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο, αφού είναι 81% γιατί να προτιμήσω αυτή και όχι την instant whey ας πούμε που είναι και αυτή 80? Επειδή είναι isolate? Απλά θα απορροφηθεί πιο γρήγορα?Κατ επέκταση την κάνει αποκλειστικά για post? Αλλιως πάμε σε συνδυασμό με γάλα ε?


επειδη αυτη ειναι now και η instant ειναι reflex.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sofos

mrm metabolic whey η αυτην?

----------


## dionisos

> επειδη αυτη ειναι now και η instant ειναι reflex..


Η now είναι πιο αξιόπιστη εταιρία;

----------


## aepiskeptis

to 81% που γραφει καποιος πανω πως βγαινει?

----------


## dionisos

> to 81% που γραφει καποιος πανω πως βγαινει?


Στα 62 γρ έχει 50 πρωτείνη

στα 100 έχει 80,645. έτσι βγαίνει

----------


## aepiskeptis

ααα ωραια



αυτη που εχω σπιτι γραφει στα 28 γρ 25 γρ πρωτεινη και βγαινει 88.9 περιπου



δλδ στα 56 γρ 50γ πρωτεινη

μου ηρθε μουφα πρωτεινη?

----------


## Polyneikos

Ηταν πριν την κρίση,τωρα υπάρχουν περικοπες  :01. Razz:

----------


## aepiskeptis

ααα ωραια μουφα πρωτεινη εχω


να το χαιρεταω το συκωτακι μου?!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Oχι ρε συ,το πρωτο ποστ που εχει τα συστατικα,τόσο λεει,25/28,το 81% όντως,ποιος το προεκυψε; :01. Unsure: (καποιος ειναι κακος στα μαθηματικα :01. Razz: )

----------


## sofos

στη μεση περιπου η οπτιμουμ εξηγει πως να μετρας την καθαροτητα μιας πρωτεινης http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/opt/protein_guide.pdf

----------


## aepiskeptis

ακυρο ακυρο

συγνωμη παιδια!

εγω εχω αγευστη 

η αγευστη εχει στα 28γ σκονης 25γ πρωτεινης

ειναι 89%

η βανιλια εχει στα 62 -> 50, η ντατσ σοκολατα εχει στα 64-> 50, και η φραουλα εχει στα 62->50

----------


## dionisos

Εγώ απάντησα με βάση την ετικέτα που βλέπω στο e-shop και λέει για 50 γρ πρωτείνης στα 62 γρ( 2 level scoop) http://www.bodybuilding.gr/index.php...mart&Itemid=39. 
Στο αρχικό ποστ λέει όντως για 25γρ πρωτείνης στα 28. Τι από τα δύο ισχύει τελικά?

Υ.Γ μου λύθηκε η απορία!  :03. Thumb up:  aepiskeptis

----------


## Ramrod

> Εγώ απάντησα με βάση την ετικέτα που βλέπω στο e-shop και λέει για 50 γρ πρωτείνης στα 62 γρ( 2 level scoop) http://www.bodybuilding.gr/index.php...mart&Itemid=39. 
> Στο αρχικό ποστ λέει όντως για 25γρ πρωτείνης στα 28. Τι από τα δύο ισχύει τελικά?
> 
> Υ.Γ μου λύθηκε η απορία!  aepiskeptis


+1 και εγώ εκείνη την ετικέτα κοιτούσα στο eshop.

Levrone  αν εξαιρέσουμε το θέμα αξιοπιστία, εγώ πιστευω πως είναι καλή και η reflex...μάλλον λεπτομέρειες είναι αυτά απλά είπα να ρωτήσω...

----------


## ionos1

ρε παιδια πανω κατω ξαναλεω ολες ιδιες ειναι .... τι αν ειναι 80% και τι 81% δεν θα σας κανει αυτο τη διαφορά σε αυτο το επιπεδο! καντε ολα τα αλλα τελεια και αφηστε αυτη τη μικρη λεπτομερεια να ειναι το αδυνατο σημειο σας!

----------


## beatshooter

Την πηρα,γευση καλη η σοκολατα.Με προβληματιζει ομως πως,σε σχεση με την ΟΝ που δουλευα πριν, ναι μεν εχει περισοτερη πρωτεινη ανα σκουπ αλλα και περιπου 130 θερμιδες παραπανω.Ειμαι σε γραμμωση,τι λετε εσεις?Τσαμπα αγχωνομαι?

----------


## dimitrispump

> Την πηρα,γευση καλη η σοκολατα.Με προβληματιζει ομως πως,σε σχεση με την ΟΝ που δουλευα πριν, ναι μεν εχει περισοτερη πρωτεινη ανα σκουπ αλλα και περιπου 130 θερμιδες παραπανω.Ειμαι σε γραμμωση,τι λετε εσεις?Τσαμπα αγχωνομαι?


115 θερμιδες εχει πιο λιγες απο  την οn,αρα μια χαρα ειναι..

----------


## beatshooter

Στην συσκευασια πανω λεει τα στατς για 2σκουπ γιαυτο μπερδευτηκα.

----------


## perakis

Εχω φαει ολα τα σιτε να βρω το τσουβαλακι απο την isolate αλλα ματαια..
Εχει αγορασει κανεις απο καπου το τσουβαλακι?Το εχει βρει πουθενα?Ας μου στειλει ενα μηνυμα αν μπορει γιατι λογικα θε εχει καλυτερη τιμη απο τα 2.3 κιλα..Παντως ειναι κορυφαια πρωτεινη...
Thanx

----------


## beatshooter

> φιλε θα στο πω απλα για να καταλαβεις τι εννοω..
> 
> ριχνεις λιγο νερο στο σεικερ, προσθετεις την ποσοτητα σκονης που θες , ok ως εδω?
> 
> Ε και μετα πας και ριχνεις απο πανω extra νερο και το ολο μιγμα δε χρειαζεται καν χτυπημα..
> 
> Η σκονη εχει ηδη διαλυθει..


Moλις το κανα ετσι και διαλυθηκε κομπλε.Την πρωτη φορα ειχα κατι λιγα σβολακια :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## perakis

> Εχω φαει ολα τα σιτε να βρω το τσουβαλακι απο την isolate αλλα ματαια..
> Εχει αγορασει κανεις απο καπου το τσουβαλακι?Το εχει βρει πουθενα?Ας μου στειλει ενα μηνυμα αν μπορει γιατι λογικα θε εχει καλυτερη τιμη απο τα 2.3 κιλα..Παντως ειναι κορυφαια πρωτεινη...
> Thanx


Παιδια τελικα κανεις δεν εχει παρει τουβαλακι απο την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη?Οπως ανεφερα δεν εχω βρει πουθενα να παρω...Ολοι τα 2,2 κιλα παιρνετε?

----------


## beatshooter

Ρε γαμωτο σημερα την χτυπησα με το μιξερακι του φραπε και παλι αφησε σβολακια  :01. Unsure: 

Κανα τιπ να διαλυεται ευκολα?

----------


## Levrone

> Παιδια τελικα κανεις δεν εχει παρει τουβαλακι απο την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη?Οπως ανεφερα δεν εχω βρει πουθενα να παρω...Ολοι τα 2,2 κιλα παιρνετε?


φιλε εγω εχω παρει το τσουβαλι της συγκεκριμενης..

αλλα ειναι μυστικο, δεν μπορω να σου πω απο που το πηρα.... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## beatshooter

πες το σε πμ ρε Λεβρονε γιατι πραγματικα εχω παθει με αυτη την πρωτεινη :03. Clap:

----------


## GOMI

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου διευκρινίσει αν μόνο η άγευστη δεν περιέχει μέσα γλυκαντικά κλπ?
Π.χ η σοκολάτα ή η βανίλια περιέχουν?
thx

----------


## nick990

Ξέρει κανείς αν και που μπορώ να βρω την isolate whey protein σε κατάστημα (όχι online) προς τα βόρεια προάστια? Υπάρχει σε κάποια αλυσίδα τύπου xtr???

----------


## chris_gratsas

Παιδες,στειλτε ενα πμ,που μπορω να την βρω,online παντα,και στην καλυτερη τιμη!!!  :01. Razz:

----------


## tyler_durden

τη 10λιμπρη αγευστη που τη βρισκουμε ρε παιδια;

----------


## karpoutzidis

και σε μενα ενα π.μ.ευχαρηστω.

----------


## Δανάη

δυστυχως εχω ψαξει αρκετα και δεν έχω βρει καλυτερη τιμη σε ευρωπαικο κατάστημα σε σχεση με Ελλάδα,εκανα μια αποπειρα απο αμερική αλλα κολλησε στο τελωνειο....ευτυχως μου επεστρεψαν τα χρηματα

----------


## Nikosportara

παιδια δεν την βρισκω στην ελλαδ πουθενα μονο σε φαρμακεο και η τιμη ειναι ακριβη

----------

